# Tough going on audi paint



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi everyone. 

Decided to correct my 2007 audi s3 today.
Wow, audi paint in hard as nails.

Really struggled to get some of the swirls and random scratches out of the paint.

I was using meguiars 105 on a orange hex logic pad followed by Meguiars m205 on a white hex logic pad.

I went over the car twice with the m105 doing at least 6 to 8 passes then wiping off and doing it again. 

This isnt my first paint correction but jesus i struggled.😥

The paint still has very minor swirls in places and random scratches.

I was looking at maybe buying m101 hoping it would cut better?

Or is it worth buying some microfiber DA pads instead?

If so, do these attach to the normal da backing pad like a hex logic pad? Or do i need a different backing plate.

Cheers for any help. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yup, Megs MF pads and D300 worked a treat on my Audi.

Lovely compound to work with and actually finishes surprisingly well!

MF pads attach exactly like foam pads. Do require cleaning after each pass to make sure the fibres don't get clogged up though.


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

I feel your pain mate, having just done my s3 with [email protected] obsidian my pearl White took 20hrs plus of compounding....I would up it to microfibre pads if you have any around, compounds should be fine. 

Good luck 

Stevie


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

I always use Menzerna polishes on Audis.

Either Menzerna Heavy Cut 300 or FG400.

Use with a hard 6" Menzerna Pad and it fixes easy.

Finishes down well but can be refined with a soft pad and Menzerna SF4000.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah I agree with the above... my experience of menzerna fg400 on a megs microfibre cutting pad, worked the best with my 08 Audi. Finished with m205 or sonax 04-06 on a medium or polishing foam pad. Stick with it and keep trying different things, it's all the fun of learning the game.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cheers guys. Now looking to buy some microfiber pads and maybe a different compound. 😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Just order 2 microfiber cutting pads and a bottle of menzerna sc 300.

I will refine with m205. See how i get on. 
Thanks for your help guys😉😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SEAN_P_ (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll be following this post looking for a pad / polish combo myself for my a4 I used some poorboys ssr 2.5 with an orange medium pad got all the light swirls out but there is still some marks there under light


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

Im rally surprised to hear this, as the black paint on my 66 plate A4 is as soft as butter, you can literally marr it by rubbing too hard with a microfiber!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I find German paint easy to marr but hard to correct if you know what I mean!

Gonz.


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I find German paint easy to marr but hard to correct if you know what I mean!
> 
> Gonz.


Agree 100%


----------



## SEAN_P_ (Apr 1, 2011)

rob267 said:


> Just order 2 microfiber cutting pads and a bottle of menzerna sc 300.
> 
> I will refine with m205. See how i get on.
> Thanks for your help guys😉😉😉
> ...


How did you get on mate ?


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

SEAN_P_ said:


> How did you get on mate ?


Hi mate. 
I haven't had the chance to have a go on the car yet. 
Kids, misses, and garden improvements have kept me away from the car.😭

Hoping to find time on the bank hoilday but that is weather depending.

Will update as soon as i can.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SEAN_P_ (Apr 1, 2011)

I know the feeling ! I usually have my 11 month old daughter watching over me


----------



## HOW5ER (Aug 11, 2009)

I have very similar issues to OP here, Im on my VW T5 though and using Scholl S20 with a Navy and purple pad, Ive been advised to use some S3 with a white spider pad so hopefully it will get the slightly deeper stuff sorted out. Not sure if it the right way to do it but im just going to use a 3 inch pad and then go over it with a purple pad and the S20.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Well had a chance to go at the paint again today.

The microfiber pads and menzerna fg300 done the job but it wasn't easy.

The bonnet was hard work. Took 3 sets of 4 passes to get the light scratches out. It left the paint slightly hazy but i refined it using a hex logic green pad and meguiars m205.

The rest of the car had 2 sets of 4 passes then refined the same way. 

The finish is now 95% corrected. 
Cant believe how hard the paint is.

Overall the microfiber pads were great to use. I cleaned them every time i finished a set. 
Menzerna fg300 was also nice to use.
Its got a long work time compared to m105 and dusts less. 
All in all it is a good heavy hitting combo. 
Will try to get some pics up tomorrow. 😁😁

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Some pics. Car has a little bit of dust from over night.



















































Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Great work! Love that colour of paint


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great finish mate glad you got there in the end. If you ever need to give it a single stage polish again give Menzerna 3500 finishing polish ago with a white polishing pad next, this might just finish off slightly better than 205 on a green pad.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> Great finish mate glad you got there in the end. If you ever need to give it a single stage polish again give Menzerna 3500 finishing polish ago with a white polishing pad next, this might just finish off slightly better than 205 on a green pad.


Thanks buddy. Will look at Menzerna 3500. Would like to try something different from m205.

Although m205 is a great refining polish.

Guess my next purchase is on its way 😉😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

205 is a good finishing polish but it's a SMAT polish so it doesn't break down like Menzerna polish as that breaks down to a better finish if you ask me especially on hard paint


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> 205 is a good finishing polish but it's a SMAT polish so it doesn't break down like Menzerna polish as that breaks down to a better finish if you ask me especially on hard paint


Cheers mate. Will take your advice. 
Will be looking to grab some soon.

Think i will re wax the car soon with vics concours red in a couple weeks to see if i can get more gloss. So will grab some menzerna 3500 before hand and see how it comes out.

You take care matey and cheers for your advice😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Late to the party but find scholl S3 on a microfibre padthe best on both Audi and vw paint. Then S40 on white green pad usually finishes well enough. It is hard paint but in a way that's reassuring, hopefully doesn't chip as easy.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Late to the party but find scholl S3 on a microfibre padthe best on both Audi and vw paint. Then S40 on white green pad usually finishes well enough. It is hard paint but in a way that's reassuring, hopefully doesn't chip as easy.


I am hoping that because the paint is so hard it will be more difficult to mark when washing.

Obviously i am very strict with my wash technique but cant help but induce swirls over time.
Fingers crossed it will be tough enough to resist swirls?

😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

